# Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer



## Atomike (Jun 12, 2005)

In my area (and perhaps others) Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer was scheduled to air on Thursday (22nd). It is listed in the paper, and was on my Tivo schedule. As of yesterday, it has been replaced with the ever-lame "Without a Trace". A repeat at that. Let your 80-year old grandparents know they can catch an extra episode of their favorite show - their joy may partially make up for the trauma experienced by millions of kids. Nice going, CBS.


----------



## Atomike (Jun 12, 2005)

If you are personally offering to buy a DVD for all the disappointed kids who will miss the show, then you have a valid point! Otherwise, wasted bandwidth.


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

Rudolph was on a few weeks ago on ABC Family.


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

I believe ABC family or Hallmark are running a marathon of these christmas classics on the 24th...check your local listings


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Too bad it wasn't saved to VHS a while ago. Maybe for the future?

Just try looking for it again. I would think that it would have multiple showings through Sunday.


----------



## nethead12 (Jul 17, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Too bad it wasn't saved to VHS a while ago. Maybe for the future?


hmm, what is this thing called VHS? 

There is this new thing calld a DVD(  ), picked it up at costco on sale, nice holiday pak of shows from the past....


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't have a DVD burner. Also the majority of folks who wanted to save this one have a VHS tape floating around somewhere.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Timur said:


> Or you could just buy the DVD set for about $26 and never worry about it again.


Yeah, but it was going to be in HD on CBS. I don't know if the OP knows this, but CBS has already shown Rudolph once this month.

I caught the first HD showing a couple of weeks ago and the old cartoon looked great. Very good restoration. I had heard then that they were going to show it twice and I thought that was sort of strange. Doesn't surprise me that they would drop the second showing.


----------



## nickg2 (Oct 29, 2005)

i'm mad because the last few minutes or so got cut off right after they landed on the Island of Misfit Toys!!! GRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

appleye1 said:


> I caught the first HD showing a couple of weeks ago and the old cartoon looked great. Very good restoration.


 Yet they still didn't fix the copyright date. MCLXIV (1164) instead of MCMLXIV (1964).

Wait... cartoon? Wasn't it claymation?


----------

